# My new 2012 Bianchi Infinito and 1st road bike



## Gcruz

Just picked up my this bike at my local Veloro in Redwood City, CA. 
This was my 1st road bike.

I've test ridden Cervelo R3, Cannondale Synapse Carbon, Fuji, and Scott CR-1. I went in set on a Cervelo RS (but non were available in 53). Gebhard was fantastic and spent a good amount of time sizing me.

But I was a bit sentimental to the Bianchi brand since my dad had a Celeste Green one back in 1987 that he used to let me ride. Although I like the green, I couldn't stop looking at this color combo.

I hope this post works cause I'm a newbie here and this would be my 2nd post ever.









Check out my Flickr feed if you want to see the other detailed shots.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/garycruz/sets/72157629929485502/

Thanks for all these helpful posts. I go for my 1st ride tomorrow!


----------



## early one

The shoes alone are worth +200W.


----------



## Donn12

Nice looking bike! How much is one of those?


----------



## Gcruz

*Built to spec*



Donn12 said:


> Nice looking bike! How much is one of those?


Thanks! He built it to spec so it was $2,699.00
http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/road/coast-to-coast/infinito-105/


----------



## Apothe

Congratulations, the red color looks great! (Your nice photography work helps too) 
The infinito is on my short list of bikes i am narrowing my selection down too.
Please post your ride impressions.


----------



## Gcruz

*Ride impressions after my 1st ride.*

Today, for my 1st ride, I rode 30 miles.

The last bike I test rode was a Cervelo R3 with Di2 and that thing was awesome.

Everything felt just right, except some minor strain on my lower back due to the fact I'm not used to sitting in that position.

The bike was very responsive, I felt a little nervous going downhill, mostly because I was still getting re-aquanted to riding a bike after about 10 years. Plus, it was my 1st time riding clipless.

We had a couple of climbs of a max of 958 feet. One buddy of mine was sporting a Cervelo R5, the other a Specialized SL3, and the other a Scattante. All of them complimented me on my choice of ride, but what was most important to me is that it was comfortable and responsive. I felt that I could have gone more for my 1st ride.

My butt would say otherwise!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Although some will crucify you for not getting Celeste, that is one beautiful bike!


----------



## Lolamunky

I had that bike in red, its seriously one of the nicest red paint jobs on the market.....just make sure your 2nd bike is celeste and the bike snob gods will be happy


----------



## Gcruz

Haha, thank you! I really like this bike in red and white and I think Bianchi did a great job on this combo.


----------



## Lhorn

Great looking bike. Nice shoes and helmet too.

It's a very comfortable bike to ride. At first I wasn't sure the saddle was going to work for me, but now I find it pretty darn comfortable.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Great looking bike and an excellent photo! I'm resisting the urge to color correct it ...


----------



## Lhorn

Celeste is best, but if you aren't going to get Celeste, that red looks great. I almost got a great deal on a black and white Infinito. Just couldn't do it. That color combination did nothing for the bike IMO.


----------



## adjtogo

Great looking bike!!! Enjoy the ride!!! While some here will give you hell about not having a traditional celeste Bianchi, I personally think the red/white is geared more toward American taste. I had a 2011 celeste/white Infinito. I can tell you that the celeste was not the rich celeste color I knew Bianchi to have. It is more of an opaque, lighter celeste, which makes it look more like a girl's color than a man's. Unfortunately, a year after I bought the bike, the frame cracked and was sent back to Bianchi in California. I was offered a frame replacement, in which I went with a 2012 matte black/gloss black finish. That color combination appeals to me much more than the 2011 celeste/white bike I had. There is a touch of celeste in the bike to represent Bianchi's tradition. I changed out the saddle to a Selle Italia black/white to match the bike. I call the Infinito my "Batman Bike". It's sleek, sharp looking, and fast.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> Although some will crucify you for not getting Celeste, that is one beautiful bike!


I am standing in line with nails and a hammer.....

But seriously, beautiful bike.

Benvenutto amico.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

adjtogo said:


> I personally think the red/white is geared more toward American taste. I had a 2011 celeste/white Infinito. I can tell you that the celeste was not the rich celeste color I knew Bianchi to have. It is more of an opaque, lighter celeste, which makes it look more like a girl's color than a man's.


Not all of us American males are so insecure about color choices. But then again I wear Lycra and I shave my legs.

The whole issue about "girlie" colors vs. "manly" colors reminds me of a story about the Giro d'Italia. Soon after the Facists took over power in Italia, Mussolini (who was not a fan of cycling anyways) demanded that the Giro stop awarding the maglia rosa to the leader of the Giro. Mussolini argued that pink was not manly enough for the brave Italian men who competed for the top honor at the Giro. 

Of course, Mussolini himself was not manly enough to get on a bike and climb the Stelvio Pass, but that is a subject for another day's discussion. Fortunately, Mussolini did not get away with his plan to "man up" the Giro by switching to a more "manly" color. Tradition and good taste won over Fascism and its petty dictator.

Incidentally, I think that the Colombian riders who took 2d and 3d place on stage 7 (the Mount Blady) climb of the ToC looked pretty manly on their Celeste Bianchis...just saying.


----------



## Topshoe

Couldn't have said it better myself. I get some grief over my choice of Celeste green and I will admit, I do like the black version with Celeste tires and tape, but for me Celeste green Bianchi's represent everything great about Italian cycling traditions. It's like an early 50's Vespa. I am in awe of this bike everyday.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I get some grief over my choice of Celeste green and I will admit, I do like the black version with Celeste tires and tape, but for me Celeste green Bianchi's represent everything great about Italian cycling traditions. It's like an early 50's Vespa. I am in awe of this bike everyday.


Hey Top good to see you! 

The red and black Infinitos look pretty darned good. But how cool is it that a brand of bike has its own traditional color...sort of like Jags and British racing green,


----------



## B05

Forget the bike, I like the shoes better. Are those Fizik shoes? 

I also wear some Red on my feet (Sidis). It sure does get a lot of attention.


----------



## Gcruz

B05 said:


> Forget the bike, I like the shoes better. Are those Fizik shoes?
> 
> I also wear some Red on my feet (Sidis). It sure does get a lot of attention.


Yes, they are R3s. They feel great, then again, I haven't tried anything else ;-)


----------



## Kodi Crescent

bottecchia_eja said:


> Not all of us American males are so insecure about color choices. But then again I wear Lycra and I shave my legs.


I had some cute college-aged racer chick tell me my celeste bike was "pretty". It was a nice conversation starter. She happened to be riding a Bianchi 928. I think she had bike envy for my Infinito. We rode together for a few minutes chatting Bianchi's. So celeste works for me!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> I had some cute college-aged racer chick tell me my celeste bike was "pretty". It was a nice conversation starter. She happened to be riding a Bianchi 928. I think she had bike envy for my Infinito. We rode together for a few minutes chatting Bianchi's. So celeste works for me!


Kodi, you go dog! 

Woof...woof!


----------



## Bosock

Wife just went looking for her first bike that is hers and not a hand me down. Everyone that went with her loved the Bianchi's...it was funny as their was about 8 of us and it was an open debate on what was the best color scheme ... It was fairly split between black, red and Celeste. I am traditionalist and pushed the Celeste. We won the day over the black scheme...she has reddish hair and wasn't going red regardless but it looked good. She opted not to go Dama do to color and went with men's model...which all the bikes she has ridden have been mens bikes and like the fitting of the men's bike and wider handle bars. She loves the ride of the bike and the looks the bike gets...it is truly bike art in its truest form. I ride an S-Works and while I love the bike....took the wife's Infinito out for quick 30 miler and very impressed with how well the bike rides and built. Going over rough roads was smooth without any rattling or noise other than chain...it held its line on decents and was very confidence inspiring...not as quick as the lighter S-Works...not slow either...but once you got it to speed she flew and was easy to keep at speed...great handling and really cut through turns for endurance bike...keep in mind this was with Fulcrum 7 wheels. Sum it up...very classy, nice riding bike...wife did well and yur going to love bike OP.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Bosock said:


> Wife just went looking for her first bike that is hers and not a hand me down. Everyone that went with her loved the Bianchi's...it was funny as their was about 8 of us and it was an open debate on what was the best color scheme ... It was fairly split between black, red and Celeste. I am traditionalist and pushed the Celeste. We won the day over the black scheme...she has reddish hair and wasn't going red regardless but it looked good. She opted not to go Dama do to color and went with men's model...which all the bikes she has ridden have been mens bikes and like the fitting of the men's bike and wider handle bars. She loves the ride of the bike and the looks the bike gets...it is truly bike art in its truest form. I ride an S-Works and while I love the bike....took the wife's Infinito out for quick 30 miler and very impressed with how well the bike rides and built. Going over rough roads was smooth without any rattling or noise other than chain...it held its line on decents and was very confidence inspiring...not as quick as the lighter S-Works...not slow either...but once you got it to speed she flew and was easy to keep at speed...great handling and really cut through turns for endurance bike...keep in mind this was with Fulcrum 7 wheels. Sum it up...very classy, nice riding bike...wife did well and yur going to love bike OP.


So, how about a picture of your wife's Bianchi? Or a pcture of your wife with her new Bianchi? 

In any event, congratulations and welcome!


----------



## efaucette

Sweet ride! I pick up my Infinito tomorrow. First road bike. I went Celeste, but your red is killer! Can't wait to hit the road.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

efaucette said:


> Sweet ride! I pick up my Infinito tomorrow. First road bike. I went Celeste, but your red is killer! Can't wait to hit the road.


But before you hit road...pics...pics....pics....


----------



## triumph.1

Gcruz said:


> Thanks! He built it to spec so it was $2,699.00
> Infinito 105 | Bianchi USA


That is pretty cheap the frame set is 2400.00. The red does look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## efaucette

Not the best pic, but this is just before the ride home from my lbs. Don't think I will keep the white wall tires, but will ride these for a bit. And the water bottle came with the cage, not quite what I will be using.


----------



## efaucette

...sorry, the photo upload failed the first time...


----------



## stickboybike

Lookin' sharp!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

efaucette said:


> ...sorry, the photo upload failed the first time...


Nicely done! Welcome to the family.:thumbsup:


----------



## efaucette

Thanks. I will admit, not only do I love how it rides, but I love that I haven't seen many, if any, Bianchi's where I ride. It's nice to have something different. There are Specialized as far as the eye from what I have noticed on the trails around my place. (Also with a mixture of Trek, but I'm actually okay with that. The best lbs near me sells mainly just Trek. Thus the reason for my mountain bike being a Trek.)


----------



## bottecchia_eja

efaucette said:


> Thanks. I will admit, not only do I love how it rides, but I love that I haven't seen many, if any, Bianchi's where I ride. It's nice to have something different.


That is exactly one of the reasons why I bought my Infnito. Just wanted to stand out from the sea of Specialized's, Treks, Giants and Cannondales.

Ride safely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubcat

Bott - I agree about standing out  I am buying my first road bike and am relieved to have found something that is not an Allez, Trek Madone, etc. 

To the OP - fantastic looking bike! Efaucette your bike is stunning too. Between you two you actually have the dilema i face more or less. I think I am settling down in to deciding on an infinito. However, the infinito in my price bracket is the 105 which comes in a rather fetching black frame with a white stripe along the middle of the top bar, forks and rear, and red along the top of the top bar with red hoods. I was quite happy with this until I saw one like yours efaucette - celested with some exposed carbon and white top. I'm in love with it but it's out of my price bracket as it comes with Athena rather than 105 /sigh. The sempre option is the matt black bike with the celeste hints but i think a more comfy bike that can still race may be better for me so falling on the side of the Infinito.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> Bott - I agree about standing out  I am buying my first road bike and am relieved to have found something that is not an Allez, Trek Madone, etc.
> 
> To the OP - fantastic looking bike! Efaucette your bike is stunning too. Between you two you actually have the dilema i face more or less. I think I am settling down in to deciding on an infinito. However, the infinito in my price bracket is the 105 which comes in a rather fetching black frame with a white stripe along the middle of the top bar, forks and rear, and red along the top of the top bar with red hoods. I was quite happy with this until I saw one like yours efaucette - celested with some exposed carbon and white top. I'm in love with it but it's out of my price bracket as it comes with Athena rather than 105 /sigh. The sempre option is the matt black bike with the celeste hints but i think a more comfy bike that can still race may be better for me so falling on the side of the Infinito.


Dub, whereabouts are you located? My LBS will work with people in getting the specs for the bike they want.

My LBS is Nonstop Ciclismo, in Ventura, California. Check them out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubcat

Bott hi mate - i am a little far away. Just south of London UK  I have just started another thread so as not to pollute other peoples threads but I am getting an awesome price match so my choice of bikes is rather limited.


----------



## efaucette

I'll second what Bott said. I got my bike with the ultegra setup for about the price of the msrp of the 105. I was about to go sempre, and would have pulled the trigger but I could only find it in blue in my size from a couple lbs. I was able to find the sempre later with the setup I wanted in Celeste, but by then was glad to move to the infinito for a more relaxed ride. (I have had back surgery already, and while minor, actually wanted more of an endurance geometry anyways.) I also have come across Bott's shop online and will be checking it them out in the not-too-distant future as they are on the way to some family.

Either color looks great, and you will be happy. My only thought when buying was that if I was going to spend that much for a bike, I should at least check around and make sure I can't get choice 1 before getting choice 1A. Again though, the red is killer.


----------



## Jason rides

That is the most beautiful bike I have ever seen. Just like a beautiful Italian woman, you can't take your eyes off of.


----------



## Topshoe

Excuse the picture of the Dork, the emphasis should be the bike. That being said, I switched out my Ultegra for Campy Chorus within months of getting my Infinito. If I had to do it all over again, I would have bought the frame and built from there. No regrets, but I would have saved some money that way, even though I was able to sell my Ultegra group and the Racing 5 wheels. for a fair price.

I plan on buying a De Rosa King RS after the New Year and will definitley be buying the frame and adding the parts from there.


----------



## mariomal99

very nice! I like it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Excuse the picture of the Dork, the emphasis should be the bike. That being said, I switched out my Ultegra for Campy Chorus within months of getting my Infinito. If I had to do it all over again, I would have bought the frame and built from there. No regrets, but I would have saved some money that way, even though I was able to sell my Ultegra group and the Racing 5 wheels. for a fair price.
> 
> I plan on buying a De Rosa King RS after the New Year and will definitley be buying the frame and adding the parts from there.


Funny stuff Top.

My sentiments exactly, I would have saved some coin by going straight into Campy. But like you I am happy overall.

With the C59 I bought the frame and then the parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason rides

What did you find different with Campy in regards to brakes, crank, and derail's? I know Ultegra is a pretty good group and the crank is especially light; I am curious on how different the characteristics of Campy are. 

Great photo by the way; I always love Bianchi


----------



## Topshoe

Bottom line is the shifting. There is nothing that compares. As to the crank, I'm sure it's subjective, but for me the Chorus seems significantly more smooth as far as power transfer is concerned. Basically, the entire package just seems more "dialed in". Ultegra is certainly a great group, but there is something about the way the Campy groups shift, it is truly unlike anything you've experienced. You just don't miss a shift.

And full disclosure, I just prefer an Italian group on an Italian frame.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jason rides said:


> What did you find different with Campy in regards to brakes, crank, and derail's? I know Ultegra is a pretty good group and the crank is especially light; I am curious on how different the characteristics of Campy are.
> 
> Great photo by the way; I always love Bianchi


I am not sure whether the question is directed at me, but since I switched the Ultegra that originally came with my Infinito to Campy Record 11V, let me try to answer it for you.

1. Brakes: I have the Campy dual-pivot brakes in front and back. They are far more precise than the Ulegra brakes and also far more precise and easier to modulate than even the DuraAce 7700 brakes (in my old Litespeed Classic). The Campy skeleton brakes are stiffer and yet lighter. Aesthetically, the Campy Record brake calipers look a lot nicer than the Ultegra.

2. Crank: The carbon Record crank is stiffer and lighter than the Ultegra. The shifts seems crisper and more precise. I have compact Record cranks in the Infinito and Record standard cranks in the C59. Both shift incredibly quick and smooth.

3. Front and rear derailleurs: The Record 11V is head and shoulders above the Ultegra that originally came with the Infinito. I hate to keep b ringing this point up: but the Campy FD and RD look better. 

Because the price differential between Ultegra and Record, some people may consider this to be an unfair comparison. Fair enough.

I recently upgraded my 1989 Bottecchia to Campy Athena 11V. The Athena group is closer in price to Ultegra. I have put tons of miles on the Record and Athena groups and I can say that: 1. even the lower priced Athena looks, performs and feels far superior to the Ultegra stuff, and 2. Campy has managed to engineer the Athena and Record groups (and I assume this also includes Chorus) to perform at a very high quality level. As I see it, having used both Athena and Record, the biggest difference is not in performance but, rather, in the material used and the weight of each group. Especially when it comes to comparing brakes, the Athena brakes perform as flawlessly as the REcord brakes.

I have used DuraAce 7700 (9 speed) and Ultegra (10 speed) and Campy is a far superior product--all the way across their product line.

I hope this helps.

I don't mean to disparage Shimano and/or SRAM owners. But after more than 25 years of cycling, using high-end products from Shimano and Campy, I just can't see spending money on Shimano.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Bottom line is the shifting. There is nothing that compares. As to the crank, I'm sure it's subjective, but for me the Chorus seems significantly more smooth as far as power transfer is concerned. Basically, the entire package just seems more "dialed in". Ultegra is certainly a great group, but there is something about the way the Campy groups shift, it is truly unlike anything you've experienced. You just don't miss a shift.
> 
> And full disclosure, I just prefer an Italian group on an Italian frame.


My feelings exactly...down to your last comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## efaucette

Bott - You are making me want Campy, and now I'm going to have to save some coin to get some. In the meantime, I will have to slum it on my Ultegra.  

BTW - Where's a pic of your bike? Wait, just saw it. Looks AMAZING. I can't wait to ride through my tires to get into some celeste michelin's. Do you know if they make the Pro 4 with celeste?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

efaucette said:


> Bott - You are making me want Campy, and now I'm going to have to save some coin to get some. In the meantime, I will have to slum it on my Ultegra.
> 
> BTW - Where's a pic of your bike?


Pics of which bike? 

Ultegra is fine, my wife has it on her Madone 5.2 and it is reliable.

The difference, as others have noted, is that with Campy you get years of tradition and proud Italian workmanship standing behind their products. Campy is a tiny company, compared to Shimano, that it is still run as a family business and their business is all about the bike.

Shimano and SRAM fans will disagree but once you compare all the products out there Campy is at the top.

Imwill,post somenpics her, when I get back to my PC.

Ciao!


----------



## Golfster

I recently test rode a Zero7 with Campy Super Record. It was my first experience with modern Campy. Just prior to the Campy bike, I test rode a Sram Red bike, which I'm more familiar with and like fine. Before mounting the Zero, the sales rep kindly explained the differences with the thumb shifter, sweep shifting, etc. There was almost no need for the instruction, as it seemed like a very intuitive setup and I have to agree, the shifting was so very nice!


----------



## Dubcat

Lalala - must not listen to you.. my bianchi will be black with ultegra.. lalalalala you will not change my mind!!! Must .. RESIST...


----------



## giosblue

I've just got mine, Black with Ultegra. Never thought I would buy a black bike, but these are really nice


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Golfster said:


> There was almost no need for the instruction, as it seemed like a very intuitive setup and I have to agree, the shifting was so very nice!


This is one feature I really like. Thumbshifter to go ito smaller rings and the other to go nto the bigger rings...no need to even think. :idea:


----------



## Arqamado

Great ride! After more than 15 years I am finally replacing my ride. I have 1994 Specialized Epic / Ultegra beautiful. Early carbon frames. Now I am going to get a Bianchi Infinito. But is it worth an extra 500 to get Celeste over Black? Any thoughts?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Arqamado said:


> Great ride! After more than 15 years I am finally replacing my ride. I have 1994 Specialized Epic / Ultegra beautiful. Early carbon frames. Now I am going to get a Bianchi Infinito. But is it worth an extra 500 to get Celeste over Black? Any thoughts?


Does the Celeste come with a different gruppo than the black one? 

For me, components would be the first criteria, then color.

We need more information.

Either way, the Infinito is a great bike. I just came back from a 50 miles, hilly ride on my Infinito...as usual the ride was superlative.


----------



## Arqamado

It is an Infinito 55 Full Ultegra 10 speed. Manual shifting
Its a full 7600 Component Set including Pedals and cassette. I do not understand why they always lower the group on some parts.

It also comes with Fulcrum % wheel set. I am thinking about replacing them for a WH Ultegra, but I have not found enough information to compare them.


----------



## Arqamado

Both Options have the same components ; a full Ultegra Group, but the Celeste is more expensive. The shop told me that one is in inventory and the other they have to order. Is that true?


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Contact Adrenaline bikes. They will build you whatever you want on that Infinito, in the color you desire. You don't need to get the factory built Infinito. 

My celeste Infinito was a custom build from them, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## nismoduc

Nice!! saving up for mine


----------



## jwl325

Gorgeous...a really nice photo as well! Congrats!

I'm guessing it's just coincidence/chance, but perhaps strangely I seem to see a lot more non-Celeste Bianchis on the roads around here.


----------



## Tspeters

NICE! I really like the red. I know..... Its not the traditional Celeste but it is a gorgeous color. 

I test rode a Via Nirone Tiagra and an Infinito this past weekend. I liked them both coming from a Jamis Coda hybrid. The AL Nirone was great but the CF Infinito with its relaxed geometry was amazing. I am waiting for the new 2013 models to come out so I can test ride the new Vertigo and Infinito 105 back to back. It looks like the price point is $800 difference. But I prefer the Infinito 105 red/ white color combination over the Vertigo. My LBS said the red color on the Infinito is a proprietary Ducati red. Not sure if that is true but I do like the red. 

Tom


----------



## Gcruz

*I logged over 1,300 miles since I 1st got my Bianchi Infinito*

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been to the forum lately but ever since I got my bike, I've been riding it A LOT (IMHO) ;-)

Strava stats for 2012:
View attachment 272985


During the last week of the year, I put in 500km as part of the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge 2012.

Here's the video: youtu.be/_Uyu94siGvY

Since this is still my 1st and only roadbike, here's what I learned:

I love my bike, in fact, I don't know if there's anything I really want to change (maybe lighter wheels), but I've been doing fine keeping up with my friends with pricer bikes.

It really isn't about the bike, it's about the engine  A good bike like this with good components is about as minimum I would want to go when it comes to descents down mountains etc at 35+mph. If I went cheap, I'm not sure if I would trust it!

I haven't had any problems with my 2012 frame yet. I get a lot of compliments on how it looks! About 90% of the folks I ride with, ride with Cervelo, then Specialized. There's only one other person other than myself that rides Bianchi. I kinda like that.

So if anyone is out there considering this bike, I say go for it! I'm still very happy with my decision.

Regards,

Gary




Gcruz said:


> Just picked up my this bike at my local Veloro in Redwood City, CA.
> This was my 1st road bike.
> 
> I've test ridden Cervelo R3, Cannondale Synapse Carbon, Fuji, and Scott CR-1. I went in set on a Cervelo RS (but non were available in 53). Gebhard was fantastic and spent a good amount of time sizing me.
> 
> But I was a bit sentimental to the Bianchi brand since my dad had a Celeste Green one back in 1987 that he used to let me ride. Although I like the green, I couldn't stop looking at this color combo.
> 
> I hope this post works cause I'm a newbie here and this would be my 2nd post ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my Flickr feed if you want to see the other detailed shots.
> 2012 Bianchi Infinito - a set on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for all these helpful posts. I go for my 1st ride tomorrow!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Gcruz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been to the forum lately but ever since I got my bike, I've been riding it A LOT (IMHO) ;-)
> 
> Strava stats for 2012:
> View attachment 272985
> 
> 
> During the last week of the year, I put in 500km as part of the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge 2012.
> 
> Here's the video: youtu.be/_Uyu94siGvY
> 
> Since this is still my 1st and only roadbike, here's what I learned:
> 
> I love my bike, in fact, I don't know if there's anything I really want to change (maybe lighter wheels), but I've been doing fine keeping up with my friends with pricer bikes.
> 
> It really isn't about the bike, it's about the engine  A good bike like this with good components is about as minimum I would want to go when it comes to descents down mountains etc at 35+mph. If I went cheap, I'm not sure if I would trust it!
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my 2012 frame yet. I get a lot of compliments on how it looks! About 90% of the folks I ride with, ride with Cervelo, then Specialized. There's only one other person other than myself that rides Bianchi. I kinda like that.
> 
> So if anyone is out there considering this bike, I say go for it! I'm still very happy with my decision.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gary


Thanks for the update, glad you are enjoying your Infinito. I too get a lot of compliments on the biek's looks.


----------



## kbwh

Gcruz said:


> During the last week of the year, I put in 500km as part of the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge 2012.
> Here's the video: youtu.be/_Uyu94siGvY


I like this. Love the Impulso bunnyhop. Impeccably dressed you are too!


----------



## Tspeters

Gary thanks for the ride update. I enjoyed the video too! 

I ordered a 2013 Infinto in red. Sorry guys, I know its not the Celeste but like Gary I really love the red :thumbsup: It arrived at my LBS this week. Just waiting for them to assemble it. Should be able to pick it up this weekend and get it fitted. Can't wait to get mine on the road but we have about a foot of snow around here. Going to have to stay with my commuter bike for awhile.:cryin:


----------

